# changing my user name



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I want to change my user name to Carl Spock. That's who the dude is in my av.

Carl is the hipper side of the guy we all know. Mr. Spock is like the stock broker who, on Friday nights, goes to a dominatrix. Only in Carl's case, it's a swinging party, hanging out with cool friends like Diamond Jim - a pimp - and the Rev. McCoy.

You do have to watch out for Carl. He has a well documented history of using marijuana.










Can I change my user name? ggergm is an artifact, left over from the fact I registered here 3 years ago but just started posting.

I'd also be glad to start a new account if that would be an easier solution. The post count is no big sweat.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

As you wish.

From now on your login is 'Carl Spock'

If you have any issues logging in please contact admin for a password reset.

Jason.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks. I appreciate it.

I just joined the DBSTalk Club as a thank you. I can also put "formerly ggergm" as my title. It works for both of us.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Now the only question is: Did you make post #666 as ggergm or as Carl Spock?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Carl is the one who's going to Hell. 

































































I really like my new look. Thanks again, Jason.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

:welcome_s Carl Spock! I always wondered who that swingin' dude was!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Stuart Sweet said:


> :welcome_s Carl Spock! I always wondered who that swingin' dude was!


Is he the illegitimate offspring of Dr. Spock?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> :welcome_s Carl Spock! I always wondered who that swingin' dude was!


Thanks for the welcome. I'll send Panties Uhura over to see you.












Nick said:


> Is he the illegitimate offspring of Dr. Spock?


I'm glad you asked this. I want to clear up this confusion for once and for all.
There is only one Spock, whether he be Dr. Spock or Mr. Spock. It's the same guy.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Groovy. Hey Carl, do you ever see "Adam" (Charles Napier's character)? Seems you two would get along well.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

We've jammed.










Do you know if you morph Carl Spock with Adam from The Way of Eden, you end up with what Danny Bonaduce will look like when he's 73 years old?


----------



## Gonesouth (Dec 26, 2007)

Carl Spock, that is a great way to start my New Year. Thanks for the laugh!


!rolling


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> Thanks for the welcome. I'll send Panties Uhura over to see you.


 _"Panties"_ Ohura? Dare I ask??? :scratch:

PM me if necessary!


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

I've wondered about changing my username also, because when I first signed up, I needed to ask a question, but didn't give much thought to my username, thinking I would just use the site once or twice, but now I'd like to change it if I could. If any of the mods would be willing to do that, I'd appreciate it. I can pm you the name I want to change it to.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> We've jammed.
> 
> Do you know if you morph Carl Spock with Adam from The Way of Eden, you end up with what Danny Bonaduce will look like when he's 73 years old?


That is all kinds of wrong.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Nick said:


> _"Panties"_ Ohura? Dare I ask??? :scratch:


Even bad girls don't kiss and tell.



> PM me if necessary!


Go to your bunk, mister.



Stuart Sweet said:


> That is all kinds of wrong.


You know what was wrong?

Wrong was how the producers of TNG kept bringing back Denise Crosby in increasingly unbelievable roles. I reached my limit when they had her star as Sela Sheep.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Carl, I suspect you've reached a dangerous intersection between "not enough to do" and "too much access to Photoshop" :lol:


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks again Stuart for forwarding my name change request as well, and thanks to whoever changed it also! Appreciate it as well.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

No problem, though... for future requesters, this sort of thing is best handled as ACILLATEM did, through PM and help requests.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

OK.

I'll let you know when I want to become Diamond Jim Kirk.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Talk about jumping the shark!! :lol:


----------

